# Vinyl Deck



## KingPin1000 (Mar 20, 2006)

I have this audio program called " Vinyl Deck"...i want to uninstall it and it doesnt show the program in Add Remove ... i right click it and you can only delete shortcut not program...
So the only way i think i can remove it is to go to program files and delete whatever folder this program is in...i just need your input if thats the only way to do it.


----------



## daddyhominum (Dec 2, 2005)

Windows Install Clean Up ... a small program available free from Microsoft.com may have it listed and, thus, removable


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

You may also want to check and see if there is an uninstall option from the programs menu. Click START >> ALL PROGRAMS and locate the program in the list. Sometimes there will be an unistall options in the program group. Also check the install directory (C:\Program Files\ ________) to see if there is an uninstall icon.

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## KingPin1000 (Mar 20, 2006)

Rollin_Again said:


> You may also want to check and see if there is an uninstall option from the programs menu. Click START >> ALL PROGRAMS and locate the program in the list. Sometimes there will be an unistall options in the program group. Also check the install directory (C:\Program Files\ ________) to see if there is an uninstall icon.
> 
> Regards,
> Rollin


The first thing i checked when i wanted to uninstall this program was the programs menu..and there is no uninstall option there..and i checked the directory...went to the folder it was in and no unistall icon there...i'm going to try what daddyhominum suggested..and i'll let you know.


----------



## KingPin1000 (Mar 20, 2006)

daddyhominum said:


> Windows Install Clean Up ... a small program available free from Microsoft.com may have it listed and, thus, removable


I downloaded it..and found out that this program "Vinyl Deck" (AC'97 Codec Combo Driver (WDM)...wasnt on the list of programs that this cleanup utility downloaded to my computer...so i dont know what utility downloaded it... so now i'm still not sure how to uninstall this program? Its strange there is no uninstall option... dont know what to do now?


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

When I have run into this problem before, I have reinstalled the program and then uninstall it. Sometimes all the files aren't downloaded the first time.


----------



## KingPin1000 (Mar 20, 2006)

Augie65 said:


> When I have run into this problem before, I have reinstalled the program and then uninstall it. Sometimes all the files aren't downloaded the first time.


I already did that..but there are no places where it says to uninstall it.... when i was installing this program windows actually stopped the installation because this program didnt pass windows logo testing(whatever that means), to verify its compatibility with windows XP. Continuing the installation of this software may impare or destabilize the correct operation of your syatem either imediately or in the future. Microsoft strongly recommends that you stop this installation now and contact the hardware vendor for software that has passed windows logo testing...but i didnt stop the installation, i clicked on continue anyway....i dont know if that has anything to do with my problem or not. You see my mic isnt working on my headset...i tried all the tests on my computer and nothing...theres no place where its muted or on the control...it was working fine until i hooked up my new speaker system with subwoofer for my computer...now this is another problem i would like to resolve....if anyone out there knows how to solve these 2 problems......PLEASE!!!! let me know.
thanxs......


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Vinyl Deck is part the VIA AC97 sound driver, if you have a VIA codec in your computer and you use that as your sound card then you don't want to uninstall it or you'll lose your sound. If you don't want the Vinyl Deck desktop icon it can be deleted, if you don't want the System Tray icon then it can be disabled safely in MSCONFIG. If you really need to uninstall it it should be listed in Add or Remove Programs under VIA Platform drivers and you can choose to uninstall the AC97 audio driver and leave the rest.

If you've downloaded the correct driver, from the www.VIAARENA.com website for the sound, then the driver signing isn't that important.

On some older systems the MIC and Line-in jacks are shared with the rear or center speaker jacks. The Vinyl Deck has settings for controlling and muting the various jacks.

Also what motherboard or system do you have?


----------



## KingPin1000 (Mar 20, 2006)

Triple6 said:


> Vinyl Deck is part the VIA AC97 sound driver, if you have a VIA codec in your computer and you use that as your sound card then you don't want to uninstall it or you'll lose your sound. If you don't want the Vinyl Deck desktop icon it can be deleted, if you don't want the System Tray icon then it can be disabled safely in MSCONFIG. If you really need to uninstall it it should be listed in Add or Remove Programs under VIA Platform drivers and you can choose to uninstall the AC97 audio driver and leave the rest.
> 
> If you've downloaded the correct driver, from the www.VIAARENA.com website for the sound, then the driver signing isn't that important.
> 
> ...


The only VIA in my add remove programs is VIA Platform Device Manager..and VIA Rhine-Family Fast-Ethernet Adapter...is that strange? But i did find 1 place for the uninstall...and its in the device manager , for this program. This all started when after i hooked up my new speaker system with a subwoofer for my computer and when i started my computer..and error message appeared.. Adeck (Access Violation at address 00417A37 in module 'Adeck.exe'. Read of address 00000063) ..What is that? And that same message appeared everytime i started my computer or rebooted. So i clicked on my vinyl deck icon in system tray and it was the same message. I had it like that for a little while..and in the mean time i had no sound. Why would this message appear and disable my vinyl deck after hooking up my speaker system? Did i do something wrong with the hook up? I dont think i did. So i decided to get the same program (Vinyl AC'97 Codec Combo Driver (WDM).. and downloaded a new version with the same name form download.com . And since my old vinyl deck disabled and even though i have a new version..i cant seem to get my mic working on my headset. But i wonder if this new version driver was the right one...its the same name as the old vinyl deck was. But when i installed this new version windows actually said they didnt recommend me continuing the download because this program didnt pass the logo testing for XP.(whatever that means)..so maybe when i did continue the installation anyway...thats why my mic doesnt work. So where i the VIA website can i go to where it shows what programs have passed windows logo testing? As far as the vinyl deck settings... i double clicked the volume icon and there is no place where the mic box is checked(muted)...is it suppose to be checked? I even checked the advance one. When i clicked on the advanced button for mic...there was a box there that said Mic 20db...should i check that box? And what does mic 20db mean? 
I have a Foxconn 400M01 Motherboard..and my system is listed in the bottom of the screen when i post or reply.
I know its alot of questions...hope you can answer all of them..and help me get my mic working again...and if i have to get a different program..i wonder which one i should get..or different driver? A person i know has a Realtek AC'97 Audio for VIA(R) Audio Controller. Is that any different than the one i have? And if i can get that one ..how? He has a different brand of computer than i do..maybe it wont work in mine.
Hope to hear from you soon to help me resolve all these issues!!!
thanxs..........


----------



## KingPin1000 (Mar 20, 2006)

Just for the heck of it..i went to device manager and right clicked the driver name...and i clicked on update driver. Now theres a list of drivers. it says please select the best match for your hardware from the list below. So theres alots of drivers..1 of them has the same version number as my current one..do i choose that one? Theres also another version number..looks like it could be a newer one..i wonder if i should choose that one? And also theres the exact same driver and name as the person i mentioned in my previous message..the realtec one..i wonder if i can choose that one?..even though the manufacturer is different..its realtec instead of VIA Technologies...does that matter? Or will it hurt my system by picking the realtec one?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

The driver is likely listed under the VIA Platform Driver.

But you should update drivers from the manufacturer's website rather then a third party site.

The proper site to get VIA drivers would be this: http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=1&CatID=1010&SubCatID=100

The 'logo' testing isn't important - it means VIA didn't bother wasting money to have the driver signed by Microsoft.


----------



## KingPin1000 (Mar 20, 2006)

Triple6 said:


> The driver is likely listed under the VIA Platform Driver.
> 
> But you should update drivers from the manufacturer's website rather then a third party site.
> 
> ...


The reason i didnt get the driver update from the VIA's website is because there are more than 1 driver with the exact same name..and lots of other info about this driver i didnt know about...so i downloaded it from download.com. So you are right..and i knew that about if you need any update or want to download hardware or software stuff...to go to the manufacturers website..but i assumed this one was the right one..just newer. But now i do want to use the VIA website to get this driver from....but can i do it ? Can i download this driver from the VIA website over top of the one i have now? The only place ive seen to uninstall this driver is from the device manager...should i uninstall it from there..than go to website and find the same driver update? And i do want to get the exact driver i need..but because there are more than 1 of the same...how do i pick the right one? I dont have enough knowledge about computers to determine that...but i do know alot for a person who has only had his computer for a few years. 
When you stated the driver is probably listed under the VIA Platform Driver...did you mean the website?
Let me know about all of this...... thanxs


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

In Add or Remove Programs do you have a VIA Platform Driver entry? If you click on that one does it allow you to uninstall just the audio driver? Uninstalling from Device Manager isn't too useful, it'll just reinstall itself.

Or download the drier from my link and install over top, its not ideal but it'll probably work.


----------



## KingPin1000 (Mar 20, 2006)

In my device manager i dont see an entry called VIA Platform Driver. All i have under sound,video and game controllers is: Audio Codecs, Legacy Audio Drivers, Legacy Video Capture Devices, Media Control Devices, Unimodem Full-Duplex Audio Device, Video codecs, & Vinyl AC'97 Codec Combo Driver (WDM). Is it suppose to have a VIA Platform Driver Entry? And what does it mean when it doesnt? 
I'm going to download that link from reply #11...and i'll let you know what happens.


----------



## KingPin1000 (Mar 20, 2006)

I downloaded it from that link..and other than a different version # its exactly the same..my mic still doesnt work, and there is no mute boxes checked in the master volume and the advanced button. My mic control on my headset isnt muted...is it really my mic jack that isnt working or maybe i still have the wrong driver installed? It shouldnt be my mic jack because it worked fine until i hooked up my new speaker system and the old vinyl deck stopped working and that error message appeared. Maybe theres something in my BIOS that isnt set properly? Like anything to do with the audio? And how do i get to my BIOS since i have my superboot enabled?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

There's nothing in the BIOS that'll partially disable the sound. Does the MIC work if you unplug the speakers?

Also where are you testing the MIC input? Try using Sound Recording from Accessories. ANd in the Control Panel make sure the VIA sound card is the default recording device under Sound and Audio Devices properties. Then click on Volume in the sound recording section, make sure MIC is selected and the volume for it is up. Maybe the VIA deck isn't showing the right settings.


----------



## daddyhominum (Dec 2, 2005)

Did you update to the latest Via chipset drivers as well?


----------



## wimaleven (Aug 31, 2008)

Seems this thread is a bit out of date but just to let you know that this problem hasn't been dissolved in the last year.

I have the same problem with this VD. It probably is a disease

I got it for free as a relation "present" with my VIA AC97 update .This was a marvellous update. The whole sound card was reorganised. So no sound or whatsoever. 

I downloaded it with "Driver Genius" not a freebie but with a free mind for sure. Happily the makers of this program advise you, and the program does it properly, to make an update of your drivers.

I reinstalled the old backed up AC97 driver and my system worked fine again. Only thing is that this VD bugger is still there and is planning to stay for ever unless some genius comes with a final solution.

I also mailed VIA about this VD and they came up with the brilliant idea to check their forum.....

These Koreans must have gone nuts.....and Microsoft probably not by advising not to install this unsigned update.

So. KingPin do you still have your old driver on CD? Reinstall it and I think your problem will be over. Except for the VD disease.




Wim


----------

